# Processed application



## umangBansal (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi, 
My current CSV visa status is
Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 22/06/2018. 

Does this mean visa has been stamped or they give the same status in case of rejected visa as well?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

The message is standard for all outcomes. It doesnt reveal whether the visa is granted or denied.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

umangBansal said:


> Hi,
> My current CSV visa status is
> Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 22/06/2018.
> 
> Does this mean visa has been stamped or they give the same status in case of rejected visa as well?


How long it took to process your application ? With or without job offer ?


----------



## umangBansal (Jun 19, 2018)

it took 5 weeks for me, I already have job.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

umangBansal said:


> it took 5 weeks for me, I already have job.


Cool, got your visa stamped ?


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

krans said:


> Cool, got your visa stamped ?


Got your visa ?


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

umangBansal said:


> Hi,
> My current CSV visa status is
> Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 22/06/2018.
> 
> Does this mean visa has been stamped or they give the same status in case of rejected visa as well?


Got your visa ???


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

I am in shock now. My application got processed in 2 weeks. Not sure about visa though..Hope it is a good news, fingers crossed. waiting for my passport.

Processed application has been handed over to Blue Dart for delivery on 27/06/2018.


----------



## kamal1978 (Jul 25, 2018)

May i know your visa status?


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

kamal1978 said:


> May i know your visa status?



rejected.


----------

